# Stihl HT101 vs HT56



## restoman (Sep 20, 2010)

Well, it's time to pick up a pole pruner. No doubt in my mind that Stihl is the way to go. I'm deciding between a homeowners model and a pro model for medium duty use. With $200 standing between two very good models the 101 will most likely win. I will be pruning 4 pecan trees couple times a year, my holly tree randomly, and deer camp duty. Any input?


----------



## CentaurG2 (Sep 20, 2010)

If you are going to get a power pruner, consider purchasing a decent manual pole saw BEFORE you invest in a power model. When you get the power model stuck in the cut (and you will get it stuck) the only way to free it short of a bucket truck is with a manual pole saw. For the work you are describing, a quality manual model is all you will need. Also of note, Echo has made very high quality power pruners for years. You just might want to take a look.


----------



## brokenbudget (Sep 20, 2010)

CentaurG2 said:


> If you are going to get a power pruner, consider purchasing a decent manual pole saw BEFORE you invest in a power model. When you get the power model stuck in the cut (and you will get it stuck) the only way to free it short of a bucket truck is with a manual pole saw. For the work you are describing, a quality manual model is all you will need. Also of note, Echo has made very high quality power pruners for years. You just might want to take a look.



:agree2::agree2:


----------



## twiztedsix (Sep 20, 2010)

Ht56 is the new fixed length one right? Just be aware that it uses 1/4 chain and as far as I can tell there is no 3/8 conversion for it yet. I think a replacement bar for it sells in the 70 dollar range. Where a bar for the 101 can Be gotten for as little as 20 bucks , chains are also cheaper for the 101.


----------



## TXcowboy (Sep 20, 2010)

Both would probably handle the work you are talking about. The HT-101 is going to give you more reach than the HT-56. Also as stated earlier, the HT-56 uses a different bar and chain so replacements are going to cost more and may not be readily available.
If you don't need the extra length, instead of the HT-56, I would consider buying a Kombi unit with the Pole Pruner attachment and maybe the extention shaft. Cost would be more initally, but then you could add other attachments if needed.


----------



## lcso10 (Sep 20, 2010)

It would be hard to pick between the two. You get a little more reach from the HT-101 but the ease of the HT-56 fitting in the back of the truck better. 

The HT-56 has 1/4 bar and chain as mentioned, but the bar is a hard tip carving bar and will be hard to wear out for a home owner. The biggest problem would be bending it.


I also believe the HT-56 can be coverted over to the 3/8P like the HT-101 by replacing the bar, chain, and sprocket.

I also agree with the Kombi idea as mentioned. It with the ext. will give you close to the same reach as the HT-56. Plus you can add other attachments when needed.


----------



## twiztedsix (Sep 20, 2010)

My stihl rep told me they don't make a 3/8 setup for it.. And I didn't see a 3/8 sprocket on the ipl. Wonder if a sprocket of the 101 will fit?


----------



## alderman (Sep 20, 2010)

I picked up a used Shindaiwa a very good price. It runs great but...... I think if there is such a thing, a good adjustable length model would be the way to go.

I've cut quite a bit and never been stuck. I do have a manual saw but since I got the power pruner I haven't taken the manual saw off its storage pegs.

Since a power pruner probably gets run less often than other equipment ie. chainsaws, trimmers, I believe it is especially important to drain the fuel and run dry before storage.

Sorry I can't help you with your decision as I've not run either of your choices but decided to throw my 2 cents at you anyway.

Good luck and keep us posted when you get it and a review after you've had a chance to try it out.


----------



## restoman (Sep 20, 2010)

I ended up with the Ht-101. Heavy, but nice. The 56 was not what I expected. The machine breaks in two not 11' or 6' just 11' or broken down for travel. I have a manual pole saw and I'm over it. A few limbs around the house need to be cut back before the heavy work this weekend.


----------



## fields_mj (Sep 6, 2016)

I know this is an old thread, but I thought I would give my experience since I just purchased an HT 56. I use it to trim a few trees at the house, as well as clear shooting lanes for my deer stands. I've been using a manual pole saw for years for these jobs and finally got fed up with it this year. Nothing huge. Mostly stuff that's less than 2", but occasionally I'll have to do something in the 4" to 6" range. FWIW, I think the 1-1/2" to 2-" limbs are the hardest to cut with a manual saw. They are too flimsy to stay still when trying to saw them, and too thick to easily lop off with the pruner. These pole saws cut through them like a hot knife through butter. Thankfully none of my local dealers had a 101 in stock. I would have given it serious consideration for the extra reach. I gave $360 + tax for the saw. It would have been hard to justify another $200+ for an extra 26" of reach, but I was so fed up with my manual version that I just might have done it. The platform on most of my deer stands are between 16' and 20' up, so a 9' pole isn't going to be quite long enough to do everything from the ground. It will do most of it though, and what it won't reach from the ground, I'm sure I can find a way to reach and it will be safer than yanking on a manual pruner while standing on a ladder like I've had to do in the past. I've seen several comments and reviews who've said that its not worth getting out either of these saws for small jobs like pruning one or two little trees. I disagree completely. What would have taken me 45 min to cut, just around the house, was done in 10 min. . 

As far as the HT 56 goes, it works great. While the chain and bar are more expensive to replace, that narrow 1/4" chain cuts a LOT faster than I expected it to. It doesn't snag and grab on tiny little green twigs like a regular chainsaw does, and it slices through 2" stuff faster than I could lop off a 1/2" branch with the pruner, and that assumes that I already had the branch located correctly in the pruner. I can't express how pleased I am with this unit. I'd be hard pressed to come up with a reason to spend considerably more on the 101, but I'm sure it has its place too. For a home owner/deer hunter, the HT 56 is a great fit.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Sep 6, 2016)

Necro posting we are.

I have an HT75 extending pole saw. 15+ years old.

I'd rather it had 1/4" pitch chain as even 3/8" LP is too grabby for 25cc.


----------



## HarleyT (Sep 6, 2016)

Looking at both ipls, the 1/4" 8t sprocket fits on both the ht101 and the ht56, so the 3/8 sprocket should fit on the ht56.


----------

